# Teething causing diarrhea?



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I DO know that when human babies are teething they could have diarrhea... LOL! So maybe the same applies?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

When Finn was teething he had diarrhea. He also had a few accidents in his crate when I wasn't home and he was waking me up in the middle of the night and also early in the morning to go out. I took a stool sample to the vet just to be sure he didn't have any other issues and he tested negative for everything. I gave him Imodium which did help firm everything up. Pumpkin helped also. I don't know how much you gave Zeke, but I gave Finn 1 T. with breakfast and 1 T. with supper. I think too much pumpkin can cause issues.

Good luck! Sounds like you're going through a lot with your little guy right now!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to the vet this morning to pick up something for the runny poop. I didn't know he could take immodium though - that is good to know. I also think I gave too much pumpkin - it was 1 1/2 T. with his dinner; maybe too much at only 40 lbs.

I was just on the phone w/ my friend and she reminded me he was in doggy day care on Thursday and could have picked up a bug. I forgot about doggy day care. That is yet another factor I didn't consider.

I guess my biggest concern is that I really want to get him on his Pano med because it really helped him on Friday, but not if it makes him sick. With all the other factors though, I'm thinking the vet is right and the runs are not from the Rimadyl.


----------

